# Ball Python Feeding



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Frozen Rat Pup:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great feeding pics girl!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Nice Looking Snake :nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow that is awesome! But why does it look like someone just gave that mouse a bath? his hair is all wet.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> Wow that is awesome! But why does it look like someone just gave that mouse a bath? his hair is all wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





me said:


> Frozen Rat Pup:


They thaw out in a bath of warm water to warm them back up. The snakes won't touch them if they're cold.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Awesome Pictures


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

wow

Nice pics.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah great pics


----------

